

IPhone 4 loses reception when you hold it by the antenna band - abstractbill
http://gizmodo.com/5571171/iphone-4-loses-reception-when-you-hold-it-by-the-antenna-band?skyline=true&s=i

======
Geee
I'd hope someone would test the WiFi reception too. The left-side antenna
should be the one for WiFi.

This seems pretty serious design flaw. Usually antennas are placed in the way
that normal holding position doesn't interfere with them too much. In
addition, antennas should be insulated. Probably a thin layer of insulating
material would help in this case too.

------
vlad
So that's why iPhone 4 failed at WWDC. Steve was holding it.

Simple explanations are always the best. Now, time to sell my 3GS.

------
telemachos
This headline is begging for the old joke:

Man goes to a doctor. Says, "Doctor, it hurts when I do this." (Holds up arm
as he explains.)

Doctor responds, "Simple cure: Don't do that."

------
czhiddy
Coming from any other source, I'd consider this news. Seeing how it's from
Gizmodo though, I'll wait until other people corroborate the story before
believing it.

------
jawngee
I tried to replicate this myself and I couldn't. NYC.

